# Bambam



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys n Gals

Not been on here in a while, Just a quick update, Kiwi doesnt live with me no more, she now lives with my brother, reson being since bam arrived she became very secluded and hide all the time, since living with my broter she gets spoilt and like a different cat...

bambam is a right stunner here are some recent photos...


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Marg12 (May 6, 2009)

Bambam is very handsome. I really like that color. I have a couple of cats that are that color.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

i think he is gorgeous he has a blonde belly!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

hi it is great to see you back 

I am sorry to hear that you had trouble with lil kiwi  bless her heart. Atleast she is happier now eh 

These pictures are GORGEOUS  I particularly like the one of BamBam nibbling his back leg  is great when cats do that


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

bambam is so cute i love him so much!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photos - a beautiful cat.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

What a beautiful cat!! The markings are wonderful - was looking at the pics yesterday and at picture number 8 the OH said - oh look, he's wearing a tiny pair of cat glasses.

I had to agree in that pic - very cute!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> What a beautiful cat!! The markings are wonderful - was looking at the pics yesterday and at picture number 8 the OH said - oh look, he's wearing a tiny pair of cat glasses.
> 
> I had to agree in that pic - very cute!!!


ohyeh I didn't notice that before


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> ohyeh I didn't notice that before


Glad you agree!!! Bambam Potter....lol


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Glad you agree!!! Bambam Potter....lol


hahah yeh! I love that (major Harry Potter geek)


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> hahah yeh! I love that (major Harry Potter geek)


Ha ha ha - no hint of Mrs Norris in Bambam......sorry, I'll stop polluting this thread now. Couldn't resist


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

haha bambam potter....

he is more of a footballer, he watches match of the day by sittin above the tv, and when he sees the ball he tried to bat it with his paws. then gets bored and finds his own ball to bat around the kitchen


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

very gorgeous cat! I love the markings and the colour!


----------

